# AU's Train Photos



## Shanghai (Mar 9, 2011)

On a recent trip to Florida, I found this photo of *Penny's Train*.

Unfortunately, she couldn't decide which track to choose, but I think

she took a *WRONG TURN!!*


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 9, 2011)

And then, I found this photo of the train that *Stephen* was driving

when he came upon a little problem!! I think he made a *WRONG TURN* too!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 9, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> On a recent trip to Florida, I found this photo of *Penny's Train*.
> 
> Unfortunately, she couldn't decide which track to choose, but I think
> 
> she took a *WRONG TURN!!*


I believe this type of mishap is known as a split switch, and it's not unique to trains:


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 9, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> On a recent trip to Florida, I found this photo of *Penny's Train*.
> 
> Unfortunately, she couldn't decide which track to choose, but I think
> 
> she took a *WRONG TURN!!*


Love it!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 9, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> On a recent trip to Florida, I found this photo of *Penny's Train*.
> 
> Unfortunately, she couldn't decide which track to choose, but I think
> 
> she took a *WRONG TURN!!*


:lol:

Thanks a lot Dick. However, believe me, if I were "driving" the train, it would look a lot worse than that. Yes, I agree that I am known to make some wrong turns, but rarely do I make wrong turns in Orlando (because I tend to limit my travels to places I know). If you remember correctly, I found you in Altamonte Springs without making any wrong turns (that I will admit to :giggle: ).


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I found you in Altamonte Springs without making any wrong turns (that I will admit to :giggle: ).


True, but you went to *Saratoga* Springs (NY) first!


----------

